# Prime Brad, Leo and Johnny, who mogs whom?



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 7138


this is probably when personality matters, tbh, theyre all very good looking and it's just a matter of preference


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 5, 2018)

Leo is a pretty boy
Brad is Chad
Johny is Chadlite


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 5, 2018)

the one on right is Bradd right? hes hot as fuc. ultra mog. look at his developed masauchets or whatever muscle is it lol
LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER HERE


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 5, 2018)

Brad >>> Leo >>> Johnny

All the girls at my school were obsessed with Leo though. I was jealous tbh..


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 5, 2018)

There was a very old gif where we can see Johny performing perfect swallow dude was pretty redpilled for his era
Also him and Gandy didn't get laid before 20y+ so personality isnt totally c.o.p.e

Winner:Brady


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> personality isnt totally c.o.p.e


it never was a cope, but maybe for subhumans tho


----------



## mojopin (Dec 5, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> There was a very old gif where we can see Johny performing perfect swallow dude was pretty redpilled for his era
> Also him and Gandy didn't get laid before 20y+ so personality isnt totally c.o.p.e
> 
> Winner:Brady


It’s well known that Depp did a lot to enhance his facial aesthetics and so it wouldn’t surprise me if he did a lot of chewing or some parts of mewing (even if he didn’t explicitly know about it)


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Dec 6, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> the one on right is Bradd right? hes hot as fuc. ultra mog. look at his developed masauchets or whatever muscle is it lol
> LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER HERE


ye brad is known for his highly developed Massachusetts muscles


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 6, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> the one on right is Bradd right? hes hot as fuc. ultra mog. look at his developed masauchets or whatever muscle is it lol
> LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER HERE


stop.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 6, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Brad >>> Leo >>> Johnny
> 
> All the girls at my school were obsessed with Leo though. I was jealous tbh..


Jack in Titanic or Jay in Gatsby?


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 6, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Jack in Titanic or Jay in Gatsby?


Jack from Titanic. Girls love that innocuous bore of a movie for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 6, 2018)

mojopin said:


> It’s well known that Depp did a lot to enhance his facial aesthetics and so it wouldn’t surprise me if he did a lot of chewing or some parts of mewing (even if he didn’t explicitly know about it)


You think he got this jaw through surgerymaxxing?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

Mogs all 3


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 6, 2018)

johnny with that hollow cheeks halo tbh


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Mogs all 3


Better actor than all 3 too tbh. I’ve never been bored by a Tom Cruise movie.

This is a good picture of him.


----------



## mojopin (Dec 6, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> You think he got this jaw through surgerymaxxing?
> View attachment 7236


No doubt he had fillers. In his early films where he’s about 23-26 his features are still good but softer


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Mogs all 3



Manlet


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Manlet


So is Johnny. Also none of them is 6 feet.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> So is Johnny. Also none of them is 6 feet.


 Yeah but brad is around 5’10, cruise is way to short for modern day


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Better actor than all 3 too tbh.
> 
> This is a good picture of him.
> View attachment 7237


I like the suit one better for some reason. I enjoy Leo's acting too but that may be due to the fact that his movie selection is good too. Depp just selects shit movies. Pitt movie selection is kinda ok.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Yeah but brad is around 5’10, cruise is way to short for modern day


https://www.celebheights.com/s/Johnny-Depp-262.html

Depp is 5'9''


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I like the suit one better for some reason. I enjoy Leo's acting too but that may be due to the fact that his movie selection is good too. Depp just selects shit movies. Pitt movie selection is kinda ok.


Yeah I enjoy a few DiCaprio movies too. The Departed, Inception and Django are great.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Yeah I enjoy a few DiCaprio movies too. The Departed, Inception and Django are great.


Wolf of Wall street too, as an escortcel that is my favorite Leo movie lmao


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> https://www.celebheights.com/s/Johnny-Depp-262.html
> 
> Depp is 5'9''



He's in lifts, just my opinion but brad mogs all of them


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Wolf of Wall street too, as an escortcel that is my favorite Leo movie lmao


Yeah that’s a good one. 

I’d say Tom Cruise has a better filmography. He should’ve won an Oscar for born on the fourth of july tbh.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Yeah that’s a good one.
> 
> I’d say Tom Cruise has a better filmography. He should’ve won an Oscar for born on the fourth of july tbh.


As much as I like Tom I'm not sure if his filmography is better. Leo has movies like Titanic, Departed, Wolf of Wall street, The Aviator, Inception, Shutter Island, Catch me if you can. 

Cruise has movies like Magnolia, Rain Man, The Last Samurai, A Few Good men and the most famous MI series. 

But that is just my opinion, I feel Leo's movies are better. May be due to the fact that half of them were directed by Scorsese and one each by Nolan and Cameron.


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> As much as I like Tom I'm not sure if his filmography is better. Leo has movies like Titanic, Departed, Wolf of Wall street, The Aviator, Inception, Shutter Island, Catch me if you can.
> 
> Cruise has movies like Magnolia, Rain Man, The Last Samurai, A Few Good men and the most famous MI series.
> 
> But that is just my opinion, I feel Leo's movies are better. May be due to the fact that half of them were directed by Scorsese and one each by Nolan and Cameron.


I had an autistic obsession with Top Gun and planes when I was little so maybe I’m biased..lol.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

Johnny (masc) > Brad (masc/fem) > Leo (fem) 

But considering females love fem-boys, their preference would go like this: Leo > Brad > Johnny.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 7, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Johnny (masc) > Brad (masc/fem) > Leo (fem)
> 
> But considering females love fem-boys, their preference would go like this: Leo > Brad > Johnny.


this is true especially in this generation, girls prefer feminine looking boys a lot more now. look at timothy chalamet or leo or jughead from riverdale


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

blackcat said:


> this is true especially in this generation, girls prefer feminine looking boys a lot more now. look at timothy chalamet or leo or jughead from riverdale



That's why the ogremaxxing meme should die: you're only fucking yourself.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

Brad pitt from Troy is the ultimate chad IMO
Leonardo from Titanic is the ultimate Pretty boy
Depp is very good looking too but IMO he’s a superior actor, he’s just too good of an actor, he can play any role perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

My preference is Johnny in that pic. He has no obvious flaws and his face is well put together, looks chiseled.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 9, 2021)

drop has god tier cheekbones so...


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 9, 2021)

depp*


----------



## Clark69 (Apr 10, 2021)

depp with blue eyes would mog both into oblivion tbh
i would say leo mogs


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 10, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> drop has god tier cheekbones so...


You’re about 2 years late on this one


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 10, 2021)

Deleted member 616 said:


> View attachment 7138


Dif appeal 

dif taste of slayer 

Leo is a pretty boy so Would say he has the highest appeal in That pic 

Brad looks like your intellectual chad

and 

Johnny looks like a high class mogger

so honestly it is mainly Based on taste But Would say leo is a safe bet


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 10, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> depp with blue eyes would mog both into oblivion tbh
> i would say leo mogs


No due to his eye area not being the best 

honestly Would say Leo in those picd


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 10, 2021)

Brad


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 10, 2021)

Deleted member 616 said:


> View attachment 7138


Johng would get all the attnrion. Bad looks aspie. Leo looks childish.


----------

